# Gobbos pre heresy World Eaters



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

The first few models for my pre-heresy world eaters army. Still a work in progess! Apologies this may take a while to load.
Company banner guy:































Angron


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Would you be able to compress your pics? 

Since I'm on about 0.5mbps and its taken about 10 minutes to load a tiny bit of one pic


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

I see autocannons!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Might wanna re-size your pics a bit :wink:

Love those terminators, they are looking well meaty.

I'd like to see some clearer pics of the painted troops and angron.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

There, they should load much quicker now


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Ooo, Angron looks quite badass.. could you get some more pics of him up with better lighting?

First time I've seen a drum fed bolter, lol, very nice!


----------

